# From Dallasbasketball.com: Dallas interested in Sprewell



## KiCkBoXeR213 (Sep 1, 2002)

DB.com reports that NYK is still interested in dealing for NVE, but Dallas has NO INTEREST in their offer of Charlie Ward and Kurt Thomas. Dallas wants Spree... 

Nellie has been enamored with both Spree and Shandon Anderson for quite some time. How about a deal sending Spree and Shandon to Dallas for NVE and Tariq Abdul Wahad? Maybe swap Bradley and Knight for good measure? 


_______________________

I don't know about you...but I would want more for Sprewell than just Nick Van Exel...


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Mark Cuban understands that he holds the cards here. The Knicks are desperate for a PG, the Knicks have nothing all that great to offer for Nick Van Exel, and Scott Layden is an idiot. If you're Mark Cuban, the longer you wait, the more you're going to get from New York. Maybe Latrell Sprewell AND Kurt Thomas!

BOTTOM LINE: The Knicks are looking at either Charlie Ward or Howard Eisley as their starting PG at the moment. Frank Williams just flat out isn't ready to play major minutes in the NBA. So what are the Knicks' options right now?

1 Start Ward
2 Start Eisley
3 Trade for Nick Van Exel
4 Trade for Damon Stoudamire
5 Trade for Bobby Sura
6 Sign Rod Strickland

It's pretty obvious that trading for Van Exel is BY FAR the BEST option there, don't you think? BY FAR. And Mark Cuban knows it. Mark Cuban is an incredibly smart mother scratcher, and Scott Layden is an incredibly dumb mother scratcher.

Mark Cuban ALSO knows that the Knicks are desperate for a starting center. Scott Layden loves players with Utah ties. Guess where Shawn Bradley went to college? [Brigham Young, for the tiny minority of people out there who don't know.]

Here's the trade that Mark Cuban is holding out for:

Latrell Sprewell, Kurt Thomas, and Shandon Anderson to the Mavs; Nick Van Exel, Shawn Bradley, and Tariq Abdul-Wahad to the Knicks

HA! Talk about a lop-sided trade! But what else can the Knicks do? Knicks fans, prepare for the worst!


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

man, if the Mavericks can get Spreewell for Van Exel, Mark Cuban will look like a genius. Remember, Dallas still could add Rashard Lewis, so this trade probably wouldn't go down down until after Lewis decides where he's going.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

as a dallas fan i'd be very pleased with this trade i'm tired of waiting on lewis he is taking waay too long and it is obvious that he is bluffing about signin with us, but the sonics aren't going to raise their offer. In event the trade roby posted does happen we have a few options with our starting line up:

C-lafrenz
Pf-dirk
Sf-finley
Sg-spree
pg-nash

or....

C-lafrenz
Pf-thomas
Sf-dirk
Sg-finley
pg-nash

or even....though I EXTREMLY doubt it

C-thomas
Pf-dirk
Sf-finley
Sg-spree
pg-nash


Either way I really can't see this trade going down New York gets raped WAY too bad. I'll believe it when it happens


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If Lewis is signed I doubt this happens, and I am not so sure of the rumor, Spree is no spring chicken.

-Petey


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chalie Boy</b>!
> ...I really can't see this trade going down New York gets raped WAY too bad. I'll believe it when it happens


All I'm saying here is that THAT is the deal that Mark Cuban is probably holding out for. Everybody seems to think that, just because the Knicks don't have a point guard, and just because Van Exel is on Dallas's bench, that Van Exel will automatically get traded to the Knicks. Not true. Mark Cuban holds all the cards here and he knows it. He knows that Scott Layden cannot get away with putting a team out there on the floor with either Charlie Ward or Howard Eisley starting, that the closer we get to the beginning of the regular season, the more desperate Layden is going to get! And the trade I proposed--Van Exel, Bradley, and Abdul-Wahad for Sprewell, Thomas, & Shandon Anderson--is what could happen if Layden freaks out at the last minute, that's all.


----------



## KiCkBoXeR213 (Sep 1, 2002)

If Lewis goes to Dallas, then you can forget about this whole trade....The knicks will then definitley go after Damon Stoudamire.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I actually think robyg's proposed trade is pretty fair for both teams. New York would absolutely miss Sprewell and Thomas, but their team performance is set up to be less than the sum of its parts due to poor design and chemistry. 

Bradley and McDyess would make each other better. I can't think of a time when Bradley has played with a true power forward of McDyess' capabilities (I don't count Dirk because he's more versatile and more perimeter-oriented). Without someone with legitimate size and length like Bradley helping to annoy defenses, McDyess will quickly wear down and run the risk of injury again. 

And while the Knicks would have a huge hole at small forward, it's more important to have a legitimate floor leader (who can also pick up the offensive slack from Spree's departure).

So, while I assume such a trade is a remote possibility, I would favor it for both teams.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> I actually think robyg's proposed trade is pretty fair for both teams. New York would absolutely miss Sprewell and Thomas, but their team performance is set up to be less than the sum of its parts due to poor design and chemistry.
> 
> Bradley and McDyess would make each other better. I can't think of a time when Bradley has played with a true power forward of McDyess' capabilities (I don't count Dirk because he's more versatile and more perimeter-oriented). Without someone with legitimate size and length like Bradley helping to annoy defenses, McDyess will quickly wear down and run the risk of injury again.
> ...


I don't know if that hole at SF is as huge as you think. Wahad is a good defender, and Othella Harrington plays big. That would just be a defensive position just like SG is for the Kings.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Trades are great, but when you can sign potential superstars to mid-level exceptions, and not give up a top player... that makes it SO much better.

-Petey


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KiCkBoXeR213</b>!
> If Lewis goes to Dallas, then you can forget about this whole trade....The knicks will then definitley go after Damon Stoudamire.


What's yr logic? I see no connection.

As for the gaping hole left at SF if this trade or something like it happens, keep in mind that both Michael Redd and Lee Nailon remain unsigned, and that neither the Bucks nor the Hornets are likely to match unreasonably large offers for these guys. Lamond Murray can be had for NOTHING, as well--the Cavs are desperate to dump his longterm contract on somebody. I think Redd would be a great fit in New York, although, like I said, whatever the Knicks do in the next few weeks, they'll struggle to win more than 30 ballgames REGARDLESS. Still, let's say that a) this trade happens, b) the Knicks trade Charlie Ward and Lavor Postell to the Cavs for Lamond Murray and Bimbo Coles, and c) the Knicks go sign Michael Redd to the full mid-level exception, here's what New York is looking at:

Starting lineup

PG Nick Van Exel (36 minutes/game)
SG Allan Houston (36 minutes/game)
SF Lamond Murray (32 minutes/game)
PF Antonio McDyess (36 minutes/game)
C Shawn Bradley (24 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Michael Redd (28 minutes/game), Clarence Weatherspoon (12 minutes/game), Michael Doleac (12 minutes/game), Othella Harrington (12 minutes/game), Howard Eisley (12 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Frank Williams, Tariq Abdul-Wahad

Stashed on the IR: Bimbo Coles


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that I've read several places that the Bucks would match the midlevel for Michael Redd, if someone offered it to him. 

However, should the Knicks move either Spreewell or Houston (obviously it'd be Spree, since nobody would ever touch Houston's contract) for a PG, a trade based on Ward for Lamond Murray makes tons of sense, for both teams (assumind Cleveland doesn't sign Rod Strickland before then) in my opinion.

If that trade is made, instead of getting Michael Redd (which I think would be unrealistic) they could get Jimmy Jackson. They'd easily be able to bring him in, and I think he could effectively provide backup minutes at the 2 and the 3.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> I'm pretty sure that I've read several places that the Bucks would match the midlevel for Michael Redd, if someone offered it to him.
> 
> However, should the Knicks move either Spreewell or Houston (obviously it'd be Spree, since nobody would ever touch Houston's contract) for a PG, a trade based on Ward for Lamond Murray makes tons of sense, for both teams (assumind Cleveland doesn't sign Rod Strickland before then) in my opinion.
> ...


I doubt the Bucks would match a huge offer for Redd, say, 6 yrs $34 mil (the same deal that Ricky Davis got). If the Bucks were serious about re-signing Redd, seems to me that they would have already done it.

But let's say that the Bucks DO match an offer for Redd. I doubt the Hornets would match a huge offer for Lee Nailon, and, like you say, Jimmy Jackson is still available. And we both agree that Lamond Murray isn't that bad, and that the Cavs are trying to GIVE the guy away. In other words, the Knicks will have NO PROBLEM finding a couple of replacements for Latrell Sprewell. They may not be GREAT replacements, but they're not TERRIBLE.


----------



## MG (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Knicks can get a pg like Van Exel they should not hesitate to trade Spree. It just seems that a good pg is a requirement to win in this L unless you've got a Shaq or 90's Jordan on your team .

I agree that if Spree is traded it would be alot easier to find a replacement at sf than to fill the need at pg. Keep in mind that Spreewell may be past his prime and is not a natural sf anyway. Harrington could also play minutes at sf off the bench.

If the Knicks do deal Spree, Ward, and a pf like Thomas than they definitely should also be looking to add a center in the deal. Maybe Wang in a s&t from Dallas with Van Exel or some sort of deal with Cleveland to add Murray and Mihm?


----------

